# gun drill



## historicalarms (Feb 1, 2021)

Boy-howdy somebody got a smashing buy.  Gun drills alone would easily be 10x the high bid alone.  A lot of machinery for $2150. 

     Tried to link but failed... google Clubbid   Gun drill


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 1, 2021)

This one?

https://bid.clubbid.com/auction/410...27-note-buyer-responsible-for-load-out-248666


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 1, 2021)

Do you think "dirtguy" wanted it? lol. It does look like a lot of equipment.


----------



## Swharfin' (Feb 1, 2021)

historicalarms said:


> Boy-howdy somebody got a smashing buy.  Gun drills alone would easily be 10x the high bid alone.  A lot of machinery for $2150.
> 
> Tried to link but failed... google Clubbid   Gun drill


Made me drool lol


----------



## cuslog (Feb 1, 2021)

historicalarms said:


> Boy-howdy somebody got a smashing buy.  Gun drills alone would easily be 10x the high bid alone.  A lot of machinery for $2150.
> 
> Tried to link but failed... google Clubbid   Gun drill


Yes, no kidding, I've bought a couple of gun drills @ about $300 per !


----------



## Tom Kitta (Feb 1, 2021)

Well I got the slotting attachment at that auction but its too big for my mill ;((( 

The problem with that system is the price of the bid plus removal fees plus disposal of unwated machine plus seller fees of the gun drills will eat into your profit. This is very specialized machine - not easy to "deal with" on both commercial nor hobby market. Specialized stuff may cost two arms and four legs to buy but when you need to sell it you are lucky to get more then scrap price for it.


----------



## Swharfin' (Feb 1, 2021)

I'll watch the classifieds.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Feb 1, 2021)

Well, when you do get the machine and you need the drills touched up - give me a call.  My T&C grinder came with the Eldorado jig - so I sharpened a few GDs for the guys at work (Eldorado has a great web site - walks you through the steps for sharpening).  I may never use it again, but it's cool!


----------



## Swharfin' (Feb 2, 2021)

Wrong guy I didn't even now about the auction till I seen the post here. In my machinery budget (RRSP based) such things are not to be had. I couldn't afford the Moving bill. 
But if the member who did Buy the lot post the surplus items in the classifieds ....


----------

